# TEAM OGF T-Shirts



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

T-Shirts will be available starting SATURDAY 2-10-07 at the Columbus Outdoor Show. I pick them up tomorrow and will have them there at the show. Sizes L thru 3XL. 

They are a basic fishin' shirt, TEAM OGF logo on the left chest and full back. Shirts are gray with navy blue lettering. I'll post a picture tomorrow after I get them. We don't need nothin' fancy. These are shirts to play in!!!

So, if you want a t-shirt to fish in, wash the truck in, mow the grass in, well fellers, now you have one. And you'll be representin' OGF in the process!(THANKS!)

The faster these roll out, the faster we get more in! 

Look for the pictures tomorrow.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Prices????


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

what about those of us who work weekends and can't make this show? can i get them here?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Prices????


more like "priceless!"


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The shirts as well as all OGF gear will be available for order here on the site as well.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

what about us that are not L-XXXL??? i'm a medium...tired of being dicriminated for my small stature!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> what about us that are not L-XXXL??? i'm a medium...tired of being dicriminated for my small stature!!!


just cut the sleeves off,,,,,,,,,, just joking


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This was our first run with t-shirts and we went with a mix of the most commonly requested sizes.

Depending on how these move, in our next order, we'd be more than happy to add a few mediums and maybe even some smalls for you lil' fellers.  

I have the same problem, but the other way. Most places like Gander and other on-line places that I'd like to get t-shirts from don't go above a 2XL... 

I'm going to go pick them up here in about an hour. I'll post a picture when I can and double check our retail price point.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I would be interested in purchasing a size Medium OGF shirt. I don't really care to swim in L--XXXLs! Glad to see more merchandise is being implemented though.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

Booo! All you skinny people!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the shirts. Well, most of them anyway. They will be available at the Columbus show starting SATURDAY.

Once we get back in the mix next week, we'll get them on the site for sale.

I will post a picture tonight after I get home from work.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the prices we're setting...

L and XL shirts are $12 plus tax

XXL and XXXL shirts are $15.00 plus tax

Like I said, there will be on-line sales after the Columbus outdoor show.

The on-line price includes shipping.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

small guys shesh you would think fishing was a physical sport most work i do is walk from the truck to the bar haha


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

what about the tourny style shirts ? whan will they be for sale and price please


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Any talk about the tourney style shirts for those of us that fish tournaments?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Should have an announcement regarding the tourney shirts in the next day or so (finalizing details).


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

That would be awesome! Probably won't have them in time for our first tournament but we will be hitting as many as we can all year long and I would love to show my support for the site!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

BIGHILLBILLY said:


> That would be awesome! Probably won't have them in time for our first tournament but we will be hitting as many as we can all year long and I would love to show my support for the site!!!!



My partner and I were considering the same thing for the tournaments.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet!!

Here's our plan, and this is the quickest way possible with the least headaches for everyone....you provide the shirt (we won't be selling the shirts themselves, however our stitcher can probably get them if you need one) to our stitcher, and he will stitch and send to you.

Working on the pricing and details now, so I should have something to tell you guys here soon!


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I think this would be a great oppurtunity for those of us that spend a ton of time on the water and travel all over the state and country to help support and get the word out about our great site. I will have stickers on the boat as soon as the weather breaks but I think the shirts will be even more noticeable and really help to get people interested.

Please let me know ASAP so I can get the shirts and send them down to the stitcher to be done. Also will it just be small logos for the front above the breast pockets or can we get a large one for the back also?

Thanks guys! I would be proud to wear my shirt whenever I goto something fishing related or on the water!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know we are out of the large size T-shirts. The response we have had for these are more than we expected. We will order more as soon as we can and fill all orders ASAP. Everyone that has ordered and paid will get theirs. We have plenty of XL sizes if you need those as well as XXL & XXXL. Thanks for the support and again we will be getting these as fast as we can. If you order large shirts we will get then out to you as soon as we can.


----------



## fins_up30 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any shirts still left? or OGF decals?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fins_up30 said:


> Any shirts still left? or OGF decals?


They should have the new decals...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/order-team-ogf-stickers-here.285124/


----------

